

Bill to repeal 1099 small business paperwork bill clears Congress - adamhowell
http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2011/04/05/bill-to-repeal-1099-paperwork-burden.html

======
horser4dish

        The president supports repeal of the 1099 provision,
        but he doesn’t like how the bill makes up for the revenue
        that would be lost: It requires people who receive higher
        subsidies for health insurance than they should have to
        repay this money to the government.
    

What, exactly, would cause people to receive higher subsidies than they need?
And how would the 1099 forms have fixed this?

~~~
jamesbritt
_What, exactly, would cause people to receive higher subsidies than they
need?_

And how is making people pay back money they should not have gotten in the
first place a bad thing?

Maybe the the whole "people getting money to which they are not entitled"
plays a role in government finance shortfalls.

~~~
horser4dish
I wasn't saying it was a bad thing. I was curious how this would have led to
people getting money that they should not have gotten.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm sorry, I was commenting on this puzzling statement: "The president
supports repeal of the 1099 provision, but he doesn’t like how the bill makes
up for the revenue that would be lost"

How in the world could the president be against reclaiming money from people
who should not have gotten it in the first place?

------
hsmyers
Not to sound bitter or anything, but I suppose this as the silver lining of
losing the 1st and 4th amendment is better than nothing.

